# Connexion iCloud impossible sur nouveau Macbook Pro



## Lili06000 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro 16". J'ai fait la migration de mes données via Time Machine. 
Impossible de me connecter à mon iCloud. Le mot de passe est pourtant bon. Je l'ai changé pour vérifier. Toutes les tentatives aboutissement au même message : "Une erreur inconnue est survenue". 

Comment faire ? 

Merci par avance pour votre aide, 

Lili


----------



## ericse (22 Novembre 2020)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec un Mac neuf, c'est que l'on peut appeler Apple quand on a un problème avec   
Surtout pour un problème d'authentification pour lequel pas grand monde d'autre ne peut aider...


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Es-tu sûr d’avoir restauré la dernière sauvegarde de Time Machine?


----------

